# UPDATED 5/26 - Symptoms and ?'s Answered: NODID/MSSM Studies



## David Kozin

PLEASE DO NOT PUBLISH THESE RESULTS ON ANY PERSONAL SITE, OTHER DP/DR WEB SITES, OR IN ANY FORM. THIS WILL VIOLATE COPYRIGHT PROTECTION LAWS AND THE JOURNAL'S PUBLISHERS, NOT THE AUTHORS, WILL PURSUE ACTION. THIS IS FOR YOUR PERSONAL USE, AS MANY OF YOU TOOK PART IN THE STUDY. I DO NOT WANT TO HAVE TO TAKE THE INFORMATION DOWN.

*First. this post is regarding the single publication that was accepted in Psychiatry Research , and secondly a portion of the results of the submission of our 25 page manuscript to the Journal of Clinical Psychiatry.*

PAPER 1:
_Daphne Simeon, David Stephen Kozin, Karina Segal, Brenna Lerch, Roxanne Dujour and Timo Giesbrecht, "De-constructing depersonalization: Further evidence for symptom clusters", Psychiatry Research, Volume 157, Issues 1-3, 15 January 2008, Pages 303-306_

To save you money from ordering it online, although I do believe the published has offered this as a freebie because it is the first volume of this series, you can access the article here (Do note that this web site is acknowledged in the end section). This article can also be obtained at any medical library:



As we longer hold the copyright to this article, please use it for your personal use and do not distribute it.

Essentially, we argue that DP and DR are clinically vague terms in the current diagnostic books (DSM-IV-TR and other texts), and that our research supports the theory that there are different "symptoms group" that fall into rather clear categories. See the results of:

Sierra, M., Berrios, G.E., 2000. The Cambridge Depersonalisation
Scale: a new instrument for the measurement of depersonalisation.
Psychiatry Research 93, 163?164.

Sierra, M., Baker, D., Medford, N., David, A.S., 2005. Unpacking the
depersonalization syndrome: an exploratory factor analysis on the
Cambridge Depersonalization Scale. Psychological Medicine 35,
1523?1532.

This is not an exciting, and does include a significant amount of statistics, but the conclusion is easily understood by the layperson. For the next publication I am going to discuss, these new definitions for DP and DR were not considered, although they are reviewed in the paper. Consequently, there are some limitations because of the vague definition in the DSM-IV-TR. I should note that the committee for the DSM-V has reported that it will be published in 2012.

PAPER II
*The second publication has been submitted to the Journal of Clinical Psychiatry, but is not yet published or accepted by the journal.*

*EDIT NOTE 8/14: Because we are very close to possible publication, I have to remove this text of the second paper. I am sorry that it will no longer make the messages below make sense, but I hope that I was able to give the community a feel of the information we are providing. *


----------



## Guest

Thank you.


----------



## Revelation_old

Topic Pinned.


----------



## David Kozin

Donation post is old


----------



## David Kozin

A copy of the research article about Depersonalization is available for review. You can contact me for more information.

The nodid.org web site is now published, however still under construction (the color design is still up for review), and more information will be included.

Best,

David


----------



## David Kozin

removed by author


----------



## DRyan

thank you


----------



## David Kozin

Updated this post, with the information from the new results.


----------



## Anla

Thank you for doing all this. And thank you for this website. It is a tremendous help.
Do you think we could one day have a gathering in the US? If not on our own, perhaps as part of another somewhat similar group.


----------



## David Kozin

Thank you, but to be clear this is not my web site at all. I believe username, Dreamer, would have the most information about meet-ups,

However, I have been in a cave for a long time, so I can't say for sure.

David


----------



## PPPP

Anla said:


> Thank you for doing all this. And thank you for this website. It is a tremendous help.
> Do you think we could one day have a gathering in the US? If not on our own, perhaps as part of another somewhat similar group.


I made a new topic for this 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=15521


----------



## Guest

EDIT


----------



## David Kozin

Dear Community,

I am sorry to have missed the private messages, but my e-mail was associated with an old address. I have been busy with a lot of projects, I have some spectacular news. I have two things, and make sure you read both.

PUBLICATION IS FINALLY RELEASED

The final publication with Dr. Simeon, Brenna, and I is finally hitting 35,000 doorsteps and the largest readership of any Psychiatric journal in the world (http://www.psychiatrist.com/abstracts/abstracts.asp?abstract=oap/08m04370.htm). It was put on http://www.psychiatrist.com last night, and listed as a publication currently available "Ahead of Print", which essentially means that it is available on-line for download this month and then will be in the printed in the paper journal next month. This is a massive, seven page study -- seven pages of single spaced text in this journal is tremendous visibility for DPD to the clinical community around the globe -- and I am giving you a sample of it here in an image.

The article mentions dpselfhelp.com in the acknowledgments, and I am sure this article can help many of you when dealing with your doctor and demonstrating the severity of the disorder and also help with discussing treatments. The article costs money to buy, and it is illegal for me to give it to you. Once the article is published, it is the property of the publisher. However, if I purchase a legal copy for someone on this board or perhaps a member of this board has very good library access and gets a copy, I am not responsible for what happens with it and how it gets out. I just can't be involved (and of course do not recommend anyone doing this) and I can not see it publicly available. I also feel you should NOT have to pay $30 dollars for a .pdf file (and if you were a participant, I could get away with getting you the article). However, if you wanted to buy the print version in the actual Journal of Clinical Psychiatry, then this would be a really nice item to have for the $30 dollars or so when going to see a doctor. Your doctor will know the journal and knows how hard it is to get an article published in it and will take the information as valid. It is the most comprehensive collection of DPD and DR individuals to date and we expect will have impact in the clinical community around the globe.

A LINK TO THE WEB SITE AND ABSTRACT OF THE JOURNAL: http://www.psychiatrist.com/abstracts/abstracts.asp?abstract=oap/08m04370.htm

The Journal of Clinical Psychiatry continues to be ranked as the most-read and 6th most-cited psychiatric journal in the world (according to the Focus Readership Study, June 2007, and Citation Index, July 2007, respectively). The Journal mails to about 35,184 recipients,* and over 20,000 allied mental health professionals have requested daily receipt of informational e-mails about our journals and Web CME activities.

*J Clin Psychiatry: June Epub, July Printing. This is just two pages of 7. This paper contains *all of the results* from the study. 
*
http://www.nodid.org/dp/jcp23.png

National Geographic's show, Explorer (http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/explorer),is looking for individuals with drug-induced DPD and DR for interviews

A quick update on my latest activities. The HPPD community has been fortunate to receive a very substantial grant. Essentially, $100,000 dollars annually for research. I am spending this summer and fall at Harvard Medical School's McLean Psychiatric Research Hospital. I am working in the Biological Psychiatry Lab, and conducting both my own and taking part in hallucinogen-related research.

A producer from National Geographic's most popular TV series, Explorer, contacted me today. They are shooting a one hour show on "The Science of Hallucinogens". I guess I have moved up in the research food-chain some, and have been asked to be filmed for my expertise regarding hallucinogen-induced disorders. They are looking for a few people with DPD and DR caused from LSD or Mushrooms, and willing to go on camera without filters or adjustments, in front of likely millions of viewers as the show is very popular and this is a hot topic. It would likely be filmed in September or August. It is in Washington, D.C. and unfortunately this is not a paid trip for this participation. However, I am talking to the individual funding the HPPD research to pay for those trips.

I will update more in the very near future.










Best,

David


----------



## David Kozin

Dear Community,

I am sorry to have missed the private messages, but my e-mail was associated with an old address. I have been busy with a lot of projects, I have some spectacular news. I have two things, and make sure you read both.

PUBLICATION IS FINALLY RELEASED

The final publication with Dr. Simeon, Brenna, and I is finally hitting 35,000 doorsteps and the largest readership of any Psychiatric journal in the world (http://www.psychiatrist.com/abstracts/abstracts.asp?abstract=oap/08m04370.htm). It was put on http://www.psychiatrist.com last night, and listed as a publication currently available "Ahead of Print", which essentially means that it is available on-line for download this month and then will be in the printed in the paper journal next month. This is a massive, seven page study -- seven pages of single spaced text in this journal is tremendous visibility for DPD to the clinical community around the globe -- and I am giving you a sample of it here in an image.

The article mentions dpselfhelp.com in the acknowledgments, and I am sure this article can help many of you when dealing with your doctor and demonstrating the severity of the disorder and also help with discussing treatments. The article costs money to buy, and it is illegal for me to give it to you. Once the article is published, it is the property of the publisher. However, if I purchase a legal copy for someone on this board or perhaps a member of this board has very good library access and gets a copy, I am not responsible for what happens with it and how it gets out. I just can't be involved (and of course do not recommend anyone doing this) and I can not see it publicly available. I also feel you should NOT have to pay $30 dollars for a .pdf file (and if you were a participant, I could get away with getting you the article). However, if you wanted to buy the print version in the actual Journal of Clinical Psychiatry, then this would be a really nice item to have for the $30 dollars or so when going to see a doctor. Your doctor will know the journal and knows how hard it is to get an article published in it and will take the information as valid. It is the most comprehensive collection of DPD and DR individuals to date and we expect will have impact in the clinical community around the globe.

A LINK TO THE WEB SITE AND ABSTRACT OF THE JOURNAL: http://www.psychiatrist.com/abstracts/abstracts.asp?abstract=oap/08m04370.htm

The Journal of Clinical Psychiatry continues to be ranked as the most-read and 6th most-cited psychiatric journal in the world (according to the Focus Readership Study, June 2007, and Citation Index, July 2007, respectively). The Journal mails to about 35,184 recipients,* and over 20,000 allied mental health professionals have requested daily receipt of informational e-mails about our journals and Web CME activities.

*J Clin Psychiatry: June Epub, July Printing. This is just two pages of 7. This paper contains *all of the results* from the study. 
*
http://www.nodid.org/dp/jcp23.png

National Geographic's show, Explorer (http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/explorer),is looking for individuals with drug-induced DPD and DR for interviews

A quick update on my latest activities. The HPPD community has been fortunate to receive a very substantial grant. Essentially, $100,000 dollars annually for research. I am spending this summer and fall at Harvard Medical School's McLean Psychiatric Research Hospital. I am working in the Biological Psychiatry Lab, and conducting both my own and taking part in hallucinogen-related research.

A producer from National Geographic's most popular TV series, Explorer, contacted me today. They are shooting a one hour show on "The Science of Hallucinogens". I guess I have moved up in the research food-chain some, and have been asked to be filmed for my expertise regarding hallucinogen-induced disorders. They are looking for a few people with DPD and DR caused from LSD or Mushrooms, and willing to go on camera without filters or adjustments, in front of likely millions of viewers as the show is very popular and this is a hot topic. It would likely be filmed in September or August. It is in Washington, D.C. and unfortunately this is not a paid trip for this participation. However, I am talking to the individual funding the HPPD research to pay for those trips.

I will update more in the very near future.










Best,

David


----------



## ZachT

Hmm interesting.
I think its possible that most people that were using drugs and got DP,were going to get DP either way.but because of them using drugs, the drugs brought on more stress and the DP came earlier.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## David Kozin

All we can say is that in this population of individuals that took this study, which is a large one but not as controlled as if we had a clinical setting to conduct it in, but we do see that on essentially on all measurements the drug-induced versus non-drug groups did not differ, and that both are equally as resistant to medications (in general).

These are questions to ask for a larger budget (greater than just-enough-money to buy the stat software for my group) to look at. Fortunately, ethical considerations prevent us from taking a large group of individuals and administer drugs to a specific group, administer placebos to another, keep one as a control, have a trauma w/o DP/DR group administered drugs, etc... as part of a study. So, everything has to be retro-active, but looking at it this way a more robust study, one that looked at many possible dimensions of psychopathology and reviewed medical histories of drug-induced versus non-drug groups and looked to see a pattern of similar behavior/scores/etc. in the non-drug as the drug group would suggest something, but could still not draw causality.

This is the same debate in the LSD-induced psychosis group, and even to the HPPD group although this group is much more complex with symptoms and lack of clear etiology.

btw...

*Today*, the broadcast e-mail went to 35,000 clinicians and researchers signed up to receive these notifications that included the following e-mail:

http://www.psychiatrist.com/elerts/oap062309/

Also today, MEDLINE registered the article for the electronic publication (which will change to the full information when the print version comes out (1 month approx). This means that searching "depersonalization" in pubmed.org you will have this article listed as the newest article on the topic. (Well, besides a small german article looking at a shortened version of the Cambridge DP Scale, which I unfortunately can not get my hands on until my German friend d/l it for me with his access and sends it over. My library collection does not have every journal.).

- dk


----------



## linweiye

thank youfor you


----------



## linweiye

thankyouforyou


----------



## pepto52

Dear All,
I have had Depersonlisation for many years,You are not going Crazy.
Its the Flight or fight Syndrom.
I Have Tempral Eperlepsy,One dosent feel in Control,Thats how used to feel its ok for somone to say pull your self together.
Easy said than Done.
If one Hyperventalates get a Brown paper bag put it over your nose and mouth, breathe the regergetated air i must ad A Brown PAPER BAG.
Try And think Rationaly.
If anybody would like to e-mail me.
My Email is [email protected]
Try not to panick and hyperventelate when ones,fingers go Pins and needley.
I hope i dont keep having the bloody things but its the brain malfunctioning for three mins to Ten Mins.
Regards.
Chris J Morhen.


----------



## pepto52

Dear All,
I have had Depersonlisation for many years,You are not going Crazy.
Its the Flight or fight Syndrom.
I Have Tempral Eperlepsy,One dosent feel in Control,Thats how used to feel its ok for somone to say pull your self together.
Easy said than Done.
If one Hyperventalates get a Brown paper bag put it over your nose and mouth, breathe the regergetated air i must ad A Brown PAPER BAG.
Try And think Rationaly.
If anybody would like to e-mail me.
My Email is [email protected]
Try not to panick and hyperventelate when ones,fingers go Pins and needley.
I hope i dont keep having the bloody things but its the brain malfunctioning for three mins to Ten Mins.
Regards.
Chris J Morhen.


----------

